# So whats everybodys' Gas Prices?



## Lexus

Well we are $2.54 here. Not thrilled to say the least. Went up 14 cents in a matter of a week


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

$0.5 for a liter of gasoline... at least it's here.


----------



## sonofbreeder

it's about $2.50 here it's been like that for about 3 months now


----------



## euRasian32

I pay 2.50 for 93 octane. I think regular is at 2.25 or so.


----------



## Damon

Went from $2.29 to $2.55 overnight.


----------



## Osiris

yea Simpte it's nuts! went over two week strecth from that price for us $2.50/gal. You know u just can't believe how fast and how they can raise it like that i feel we will never really advance in technology and world when $$$ are around versus working to better ourselves instead..


----------



## IloveCichlids

Went from 2.35 to 2.55 just last night. I heard reports that it could get to 2.75 by labor day.


----------



## Osiris

What is going on? what and why so rapidly increasing? this is nuts government should just take over.


----------



## shev

Almost up to $66 a barrel.



MalawianPro said:


> What is going on? what and why so rapidly increasing? this is nuts government should just take over.


Summer vaction season, more driving = less supply more demand. lack of US refineries, and of course the opec prices of oil prer barrel, taxes. Ive heard the hurricanes can be partly to blame. china and indias both economies are growing like mad.

Increased gas taxes do go to pay the deficit, which is caused by the war in Iraq. by increasing gas prices you encourage conservation, which leads to accelerated fuel efficiency, reduced pollution, and cuts traffic. it also means we more avidly persue alternate enery sources, which relieves our reliancy on other countries. If you can afford the increasing gas prices, you can probably then afford the more environment friendly vehicles like hybrids, and even fully electric cars. way back when we had a surplus we could decrease income taxes by increasing the tax on gas (in my opinion a good thing), you know we pay about 20-ish censts tax per gallon, and in sweden they pay 4$-ish tax. thats because they use the gas taxes as a deterrent. gas prices may seem real high, but when you factor in inflation they are pretty damn cheap.

what do you mean the government should take over? reduce taxes on gas? the people at the gas pump arent getting rich with higher gas prices either. when it keeps going up they are not making more of a profit because their source of gas is also going up. its the people higher up that are getting so rich.

hey maxpayne are there a lot of gas guzzling vehicles down there in vietnam?


----------



## fishfreaks

were at 2.40 around here.....it's crazy!!


----------



## amelia

$2.31 from $2.19 (paid that only a few days ago.) My mother's fiance is paying over $4 canadian for gas, which I'm supposing would be around $3 USD?


----------



## fish_doc

It was 2.59 on the way home tonight.

The prices are rising because of the worldwide shortage of oil. Because of all the economys recovering there is a higher demand than ever before. That and the fact China is now using more than ever because their economy is doing so well. People there are starting to buy cars and more and more factories are being built. Meanwhile the countries that produce oil are at their peak and cannot export it any faster. It is not that they can drill more wells they just cant export it any faster.

So just think because you saved .20 on that pair of shoes by having them made in China you now pay a extra 1.20 for every gallon of gas you put in your car. And that gas does not last anywhere as long as those shoes. Plus you are out of a job since that was sent to China so you cant afford either. Now I Bet you wish you would have bought those american made shoes now.


----------



## IloveCichlids

IMO.... I have not watched the news for a few days but it seems to me that the Iranian nuclear crisis is having an effect over the price per barrell of oil which leeds to higher prices at our pumps. There is also the consideration of all of the things mentioned above, but for the sudden spike of $.20 per gallon on avg. I do believe that that is a major factor. There is major turmoil in the middleeast and until that settles neither will gas prices.


----------



## Lexus

It jumped again to $2.57 this morning


----------



## Mr Aquarium

fish_doc said:


> The prices are rising because of the worldwide shortage of oil. Because of all the economys recovering there is a higher demand than ever before. That and the fact China is now using more than ever because their economy is doing so well. People there are starting to buy cars and more and more factories are being built. Meanwhile the countries that produce oil are at their peak and cannot export it any faster. It is not that they can drill more wells they just cant export it any faster.
> 
> So just think because you saved .20 on that pair of shoes by having them made in China you now pay a extra 1.20 for every gallon of gas you put in your car. And that gas does not last anywhere as long as those shoes. Plus you are out of a job since that was sent to China so you cant afford either. Now I Bet you wish you would have bought those american made shoes now.



Gas Shortage? there aint no shortage, Thank thr old war horse in the white house for the gas prices,
Thank him even more for not pulling out when they should have for your gas prices,
Thank him even more for starting the BS rumer about terrerist going to start targeting out gas trucks and stealing out gas, that should be worth about .50 + cents at the pump.
Sure they are going to start to toss rumors out in the open now, because GWB is wrong, and the American People are starting to question his actions about the war and starting to catch on this ongoing crap of our troops standing over there getting killed by the dozons at a time for something he can;t explain,

That's your only shortage in gas......Get ready for 3 bucks a gallon, it's coming soon enough.


And where in the heck in china are these people going to park all these so called cars they are buying?
They are so crouded now they have plans in the works to build buildings that are so freaking Huge, that you can life in the sky and never touch the ground as long as you live, houses, stores, shops, grosery stores, medical, parks,
you name it, it;s in the plans for these buildings, because they are so crammed in now they can;t building out, they have to build up.


----------



## Guest

2.47-2.49 here.


----------



## Osiris

Most places here are $2.59 today couple towns i drove through even up to $2.65 $.15 in one day that is crazy i really wanted to buy a truck next spring but looks like going to have to pass on it cuz i duno about you but i can't afford $50-$60 to fill up everytime, may have to try for a hybrid car cuz oil sucks!

Simpte i meant like government taking over the refineries not so much in revenue i dunno but then again i just so upset about how fast prices are flying up never in history has it rose this fast, i miss good old days in high school.


----------



## jakejake

*gas*

its at 2.89 to 3.20


----------



## fishfreaks

well, today it's up to 2.59 per gallon


----------



## shev

Mr Aquarium, actually china and indias economy are growing very fast. china is now one of the top oil consumers, and increasing 7 times faster in oil consumption than us. Its not really a gas shortage, but they cant export anymore at a time. and if there is one thing bush knows about, its oil. bush wants to drill in alaska if I recall. that would solve our short term need for gas, but would only feed our over-consumption of gasoline. and I'd rather have back up oil wells in times of peace than use them and not have anyhting o fall back on incase we're not at peace. I say let china have the gas, we should be with japan in finding alternative energy resources and efficiency. hopefully we will have weened ourself off of oil by the time there is a conflict between us and another nation over gas.

"Thank him even more for starting the BS rumer about terrerist going to start targeting out gas trucks and stealing out gas, that should be worth about .50 + cents at the pump."

that actually was a large threat. saddam burned oil wells in kuwait on his way out.

anyway, this was all already said in the last "whats your gas price" thread. talking politics probably ruined the last one, lol.


----------



## fish_doc

> And where in the heck in china are these people going to park all these so called cars they are buying?
> They are so crouded now they have plans in the works to build buildings that are so freaking Huge, that you can life in the sky and never touch the ground as long as you live, houses, stores, shops, grosery stores, medical, parks,
> you name it, it;s in the plans for these buildings, because they are so crammed in now they can;t building out, they have to build up.


The only part of china that is built up is along the coast. The rest of the country is very barren and still in the age of farming with mules and by hand. Not sure what the history and econ teachers teach now a days but just take a look on the internet and in newspapers to see what is going on.

Their economy is so strong they have been putting bids in on our oil companies like Unicol and it dosent stop there they have even bid on other name brand companies like Maytag and Hoover. It is not just here they have put bids on some of Britians companies like Marconi.


http://asia.news.yahoo.com/050812/3/25kki.html


----------



## shev

I believe gas prices peaked in the 1970's. proportionally that is, with factoring in inflation. gas prices should be a lot more than they are now. politicians shouldnt pander the ignorant american people.... and especially not be making new tax cuts on gas guzzling suvs...

but whatever.


----------



## sonofbreeder

god it's up to $2.75 here i think by next week its gonna be $3.00


----------



## cucci67

My dad has a Hummer H2. It gets 8-10 mpg. He pays about $50 twice a week for gas.


----------



## Lydia

$2.53 here. My Dad's motorcycle gets 40+ mpg.


----------



## wrasser

2.53 at the bottom of the sand pile, south fl.


----------



## fish_doc

I heard in Vegas they have been taking bets as to when it would hit 3.00 a gallon. Back in january odds were 30 to 1 the past week they were running 2 to 1.


----------



## guppyart

right now its 106.00 a liter converted to an american gallon thats 5 dollar range its incredbiley expensive to drive now and I am not happy about it.


----------



## Lexus

Rumor is we WILL hit $3 by labor day


----------



## Osiris

It Blows we really need to be getting them electric cars on the hwy's more IMO.

I heard about that Alaska drilling but heard conversists being delay for it or something..

Saturn SC1'95-34pmg, cavalier '99-36mpg, now for a new car hmm not sure yet..


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Bush wants to cap the gas prices at $3.00/gallon to satisfy the big men overseas. At least that is what the papers are saying in my area. Whether or not it is true remains to be seen - at this rate, who can afford to drive.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

fish_doc said:


> The only part of china that is built up is along the coast. The rest of the country is very barren and still in the age of farming with mules and by hand. Not sure what the history and econ teachers teach now a days but just take a look on the internet and in newspapers to see what is going on.
> 
> Their economy is so strong they have been putting bids in on our oil companies like Unicol and it dosent stop there they have even bid on other name brand companies like Maytag and Hoover. It is not just here they have put bids on some of Britians companies like Marconi.
> 
> 
> http://asia.news.yahoo.com/050812/3/25kki.html


Thats very true, and I haven't read this whole thread to be honest... but the areas in China where there are cars are the same over populated regions. Because like you said, the coast is pretty much the only built up modernized area.


----------



## Osiris

aquariumfishguy said:


> Bush wants to cap the gas prices at $3.00/gallon to satisfy the big men overseas. At least that is what the papers are saying in my area. Whether or not it is true remains to be seen - at this rate, who can afford to drive.


How could they do that? i mean seamen could still easily sell as expensive as they are elsewhere Bush needs to put $$ into electric cars big time to get them vastly over the market next year.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

If gas keeps going the way it is, people are feeling the pressure of it now, think what 3 bucks a gall is going to do to this country, drive us right back into another depression, truckers won;t be able to run and owned rig, small truck Cos won;t be ablt to keep it going and i'm sure many of the other bigger truck Cos wil prolly fold up to, not to mention the people that won;t be able to drive to work or make the bills, hard nuff to eat now with the way things are going, think of 50 cents more a gallon is going to do to the food bill.


----------



## Osiris

MR. A is totally right, and well our wages aren't going up with the prices of all this if anything be wage cuts! I dunno about you guys but am with the person who says get the freakin horses and carriage out of the barn!


----------



## Guest

I't is $2.61 in South Central Colorado today.


----------



## BettaLover

It's $2.80 here in southwestern Michigan for regular, $3.00 for premium  Thank goodness my car takes regular!


----------



## blor

$1.61 around where I work and $1.69 near my house


----------



## Brad

Well, I paid an unbelievably low price of $2.45 yesterday to fill up my 240.. It has a 16 gallon tank and gets bout 20-24mpg.. I can run 87 octane in it now but when I turbocharge it I am going to have to run premium which is costing about $2.80 a gallon.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

2.39 in davenport iowa yesterday,

I also seen on the news the Barge Cos running up the river are having a really hard hit, the river beens way low with the lack of rain this year, so they have to lightin the loads per barge, which means less money per Tug running up n down the river, and I also heard that the less they are hauling each trip + the amount of fuel they use to do it has the price of grain up high enough that is exported out of the county that the forogn buyers aint buying it now.
Schools are really feeling the crunchs to with running them buses, I think it's like 140.00 bucks to fill one tank of a school bus.
Moble home makers are laying off really hard now to cause people aint buying them,
If they could, they couldn;t afford the gas or fuel to run them, I hear it;s like 14-16mpg with them these days?

I'm really surprised the USPS hasn;t raised they prices on us again,
I know allot of stuff int he grosery stores aint hardly worth buying anymore,
I just hope the soup n bread line has good soup.......


----------



## flynngriff

I just filled up my tank this morning for $2.59/gallon. That cost me $36 total, and will last me for about 4 days.

This is insane.

-Flynn


----------



## euRasian32

and they will continue to rise and flatten out at around 3 bucks for regular.

I don't have any other option but to run 91 minimum in my R because of the knock sensors. Octane boost and regular gas won't work either.


----------



## fish_doc

Today they were up to 2.65 for the cheap stuff.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Something else that was talked about today, I remember hearing this a few years back, but with out the price detail,
The Gas is going to top out around 3 bucks a gallon, then they will hold it there for a while, then drop it back to around 2 bucks a gal.
This way we get it set in our minds that 2 bucks a gal is a bargan after having to shell out 3 bucks a gal for awhile,
Just another simple way to communize the people, they're training us without most people even giving it a thought.


----------



## Lexus

$2.659 today


----------



## aquariumfishguy

It's 2.79 here... and I don't even use the Dodge Ram anymore - far too expensive. So, I've been driving my Grand Prix. Even that only gets like 20 mpg.


----------



## thecatdidit

We pay $2.49 here.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

That last comment might have made a lot of people jealous! How many miles is on this '96?


----------



## Lydia

man I am jealous! my truck only gets 20 mpg. 

aquariumfishguy: your grand prix gets 20 mpg? What year is it with what engine? My sister was considering getting one of those, but if it only gets 20 mpg I think that would probably influence her decision some.


----------



## thecatdidit

107,000 which for a Honda... isn't much.


----------



## Lydia

wow your car is just getting broken in, so to speak. That isn't much for any car that year, much less a honda!


----------



## Osiris

Going on 11years for my oldest car 160k 34-35mpg i havent changed air filter in couple years i might wanna do that lol it's black and yea.. Also peeps with older cars, it doesn't hurt to just loosen up the intake hose to the carborateur(sp?) and spray some carb cleaner in there let it sit for a bit and put hose back on start it up..


----------



## aquariumfishguy

My grand prix GTP is a 2001... it has a 3.8 liter V6 (240 HP) and it only has 49,000 miles on it. Never used it too much - or too far away from home. It is actually rated to get 18 mpg, to be exact. And highway it is rated for 28 mpg, however I notice it struggle to get 25 mpg highway. Kind of lame, but I guess for the car and its power... it isn't too bad.

Still, when you have gas prices nearing $3.00 a gallon, it makes you rethink things!


----------



## fish_doc

Im thinking on selling a couple of my cars. They just sit there and who knows if this keeps up no one can afford one. 

Yesterday we had a the big shot come in from the UK and he said gas is just over $7 a gallon there. So we arnt real bad yet.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Yeah... well the UK also has cars driven by MOST drivers that get 40-50 mpg average... and most also tend to stick to their own cities, not driving an hour to work like many Americans do... and lets not forget, for them to drive "cross country", it means driving 6-7 hours. For us, it's like a 3-4 day trip!

So yeah, if gas gets 5 or 6 dollars here, nobody will be going anywhere.


----------



## thecatdidit

http://www.daihatsu.com/catalogue/
http://www.daihatsu.co.uk/daihatsu/frameset.do

Daihatsu is owned by Toyota... made in Korea and also other countries including China. It is a very common car in Europe. While in the UK last spring we rented one of the Sirion cars. It's very much like a Scion Xa (also a Toyota based on Echo chassis). This car combined gets 5l per 100 km, which works out to about 47 mpg city/highway combined, over 50 mpg on the highway. It is not the smallest car they make. They sold Diahatsu for a short time in USA. It's time it came back!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

$0.62 a liter now, 40% higher than the beginning of the year :S


----------



## Lexus

$2.69 grrr


----------



## BettaMommy

Most of you guys got it easy...it is like $2.75 here...your lucky if you can find it at $2.70...craziness I tell ya.


----------



## mlefev

My car uses the supreme stuff (lucky me  ) so here it is.... $3.03 a gallon...wahhh!!!!!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

It is 2.70 here but it went up like thirty cents in a matter of literally a day. my boyfriend came home from work one night and it was two fourty and the next day when he was going to work it was two seventy. i won,bb,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,der if that is legal. that is one of the extreme ones around here. most are two sixty five or so. TFRG


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

whoa my kitten climbed onto my laptop while i was writing. he sent that before i could stop him. he likes to type what can i say? goofy kitty  he actually sees my fingers moving on the keyboard and jumps up to attack them. he is currently attacking my screen. weird he is like six weeks and very very hyper


----------



## Orbital

2.59 as of last Saturday, the weekend before it was 2.54ish. :-?


----------



## euRasian32

2.65 for 93 octane, in Fredericksburg VA. Don't know what regular was.

Here's a link to this msn locator, type in your zip code and get the best gas prices in that area (not all stations participate, so it's not entirely accurate).
http://autos.msn.com/everyday/gasstations.aspx


----------



## aquariumfishguy

I went to a nearby city yesterday and managed to get gas for $2.55... I never thought I'd think that was a bargain!


----------



## shev

It's around 2.48 here.


----------



## mlefev

I saw a sign for $2.85 for regular today...thank god I don't need gas. I didn't even notice what 89-93 octane was.


----------



## guppyart

the only thing we can do anymore is buy small economy cars and ride it out
super good cars to get
suzuki esteems my parents 2000 gets 40mpg
suzuki swifts 60+mpg
geo/chev metro's they went under both names but they can get 60mpg if driven right and in 5speed standard version.
geo storms are a sports model of the metro they are okay but not great.
supposedly the chev firefly did well for gas also.

thats all I know of right now I may do some more research later


----------



## fish_doc

2.699 today Might as well be 2.70 LOL


----------



## Lexus

$2.749 Yea! Not


----------



## fishfreaks

the cheapest i saw it today was 2.51, and that was a turkey hill.


----------



## mlefev

euRasian32 said:


> 2.65 for 93 octane, in Fredericksburg VA. Don't know what regular was.
> 
> Here's a link to this msn locator, type in your zip code and get the best gas prices in that area (not all stations participate, so it's not entirely accurate).
> http://autos.msn.com/everyday/gasstations.aspx



Lol just went to that site, the lowest for regular in the area is $2.85 a gallon. Oh YAY! 
I guess the $3.03 I paid for supreme/premium was right on track with everywhere.


----------



## mlefev

It was $3.06 (for the good stuff) when I drove by the gas station I ususally go to. On that website, I go to the cheapest gas station listed. Who ever would have thought that Chevron would be in the running for cheap gas...geesh.


----------



## Pac-Man

Take a look at this: http://money.cnn.com/2005/08/24/markets/oil/


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

the prices are supposed to go up after the hurricane hits because there is some oil companies there and all the gas stations are supposed to get destroyed.


----------



## fish_doc

I still dont understand how one or two oil refineries here can affect worldwide prices. Esp since the refineries shutting down for a few days should create a surplus of oil elsewhere in the world. I can understand gas prices going up here but not oil prices worldwide.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

i dont either but that is the way things work


----------



## fish_doc

Darn, Gas was 2.999 a gallon today.


----------



## malawi4me2

I've seen it as low today as $2.99 for reg (but that could be because that station was sold-out of regular), and as high as $5.99. Waited in line over an hour. Average seems to be in the low-mid $3s... <sigh>


----------



## shev

These prices are temporary. hopefully you filled up before the hurricane so you can just not buy any more gas until it goes back to "normal".


----------



## Mr Aquarium

it will never be back to normal, the oil Co's are gouging us so bad it isn't even funny


----------



## Lexus

$2.99 here


----------



## fishfreaks

Yesterday it was 2.99 here too Lexus. I'm still expecting it to go up again, I havent been out yet today to tell you if they have


----------



## malawi4me2

Local news station reporting it as high as $6.17 here this morning, with lines over a mile long...


----------



## Osiris

Well up at my house it has hit $3.25, i had to look twice since i hadnt been out in 1 1/2days, then i got to work was only $2.85 for super unleaded they were out of unleaded, and from what they said almost out of super unleaded too.


----------



## mrmoby

The thing that gets me is the wide price discrepancies. Observing last night, I saw it vary as much as 20-30cents a gallon, though I have noticed that a lot of the stations that once were significantly higher than others dure to brand name or convienet location are coming into line with the others. And what's further vexing, is the fact the station owners are still only making pennies on the gallon, while all of the major oil comapnies are still making record profits. It wouoldn't bother me so much if they were charging the high prices but only squeaking by too.


----------



## shev

Gas prices are government regulated, and gas price gouging is illegal.


----------



## fish_doc

Gas climbed another thirty cents today $3.29 a gallon. 

Yesterday I saw on CNN that refineries are selling gas to the stations at .75 to 1.00 a gallon. The stations make pennies. And the rest is taxes. 

Here where I live the city tried to get rid of some of the city tax on the gas and the police said it was illegal for them to do so. The police then threatned a lawsuit if the city councel did cut back on the taxes. This was because part of the tax money goes to help build a new jail. Now since the cost of gas is higher they are collecting even more money than expected. You would think they would limit the tax to X cents per gallon instead of a certain percent of the total. You know they would have been screaming if the prices had dropped to what they pay in Venesulia.(sp.) Its like 17 cents a gallon from the pump.


----------



## Orbital

I put $20 in my tank today, the cheapest place in town was $2.99 and most places were alittle over $3 a gallon. :help:


----------



## Arlene

Well...I have to say it sounds pretty good form where im sitting lol....Its roughly £4.00 a gallon here in the UK, and has been there abouts for as long as i can remember. The cost of the actual petrol is about £1.00 per gallon but tax shoots it up to £4.00 filling Mr Blairs pockets up just nicely!!


----------



## fishfreaks

its up to $3.25 now here.


----------



## mlefev

It's still hovering around $2.90-3.00 here. It's not going up as fast as I expected. California normally does get slammed with some pretty nasty gas prices.


----------



## Lexus

It hit $2.19 a few days ago and went down to $2.09 today


----------



## fishfreaks

Lexus said:


> It hit $2.19 a few days ago and went down to $2.09 today


wow, i wish it went down like that here!


----------



## fish_doc

One station was at 3.19 and less than a block away it was at 3.04 so it could be going down.


----------



## shev

Around 2.80 here.


----------



## BettaMommy

$3.15 here...my parents said the morning it went that high they had filled up for about 2.99 a gallon and then on the way home it was $3.15...then like the day before it went up so high it was only like $2.80 or so...ridiculous.


----------

